# ACF 50 for plastic exterior trim like bumpers



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried using the above product on dull and grey looking black plastic bumpers? I had a tip from my son in law who uses it on his motorbike and it seems to have worked well.

I have tried a few things to try and refresh the plastic and so far this seems to work best.

Off for an extended trip next week so I will see how it fares after that.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Exterior black plastic....use 'Boiled Linseed Oil'....rub in really well on a warm day.
Have tried everything else over many years....it the only thing that works!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Without knowing the construction materials of the plastic I'd leave it alone except to do a test patch, they use so many different materials these days depending on what properties they want/need.


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

So, back after 3 weeks in Europe. ACF 50 did not work as expected. We had 2 days of driving in heavy rain and it just seemed to wash off. Back to the drawing board...boiled linseed oil here I come


----------



## shercat (May 1, 2005)

A hot air gun will do the trick.

Just type in hot air gun on bumpers in to youtube search bar.

or


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi
i had some boiled linseed oil from shooting days years ago as we used to do the wood stocks with it

i did 2 thin coats in a day on my mirror housings and it really came out well and still fine after lots of rain over the last couple of days

main thing i would say is put it on thin and let it dry before a second coat

with the boiled linseed oil make sure it is well thinned at least 60% thinner and then it will be a nice and thin coat

barry


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

Heat gun next up...


----------

